# My new Merle baby



## Reba0493 (Oct 10, 2013)

My first Chihuahua Stable passed away last Tuesday  at the young age of 8 months due to live failure Today I decided to go to the pound and find a lost little soul that needs a home. I was about to leave then I come to the last kennel and there he is. A 5 year old "chunky" blue merle chihuahua on the e-list because of his weight problem and his bad/missing teeth. Any way Lon story short I have a new baby boy named spike! He is so cute and sweet he looks like a teacup cattle dog lol.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Spike is an adorable dog. How kind of you to rescue him 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reba0493 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you  I'm so excited to have Spike. He is so shy he only will come to me of the other dogs are in my face and want my attention. he is also extremely over weight. I took him to the vet and she said he needs to lose 9-10 pounds he should be the size of my other Chihuahua Cowboy around 7-8 pounds not 17! Does any one have any experience with much weight loss in Chi's?


----------



## Reba0493 (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow 17 lbs. my Bailey's weight is up and down. He was just 8.4 lbs the last time he was weighed. I put him on a diet, basically cut his portions and cut treats out of his diet completely.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

He is handsome! 

What do you feed?


----------



## Reba0493 (Oct 10, 2013)

I feed my dogs Natures Variety Instinct Rabit meal. I got Spike a bag of Natures Variety Instinct healthy weight


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Now that he is in a new home, on good food, getting regular walks the pounds may fall away naturally. I would personally go with a smaller volume of the regular food, the healthy weight formulas tend to try to fill with stuff, in my opinion it is often better to go with less of a high quality food.

He is adorable by the way! I am sure he is happy you rescued him


----------



## Reba0493 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok. The healthy weight is grain free salmon and turkey


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> Now that he is in a new home, on good food, getting regular walks the pounds may fall away naturally. I would personally go with a smaller volume of the regular food, the healthy weight formulas tend to try to fill with stuff, in my opinion it is often better to go with less of a high quality food.
> 
> He is adorable by the way! I am sure he is happy you rescued him


Agree 100%! For his teeth give him raw chicken necks or somethin to get him chewing and lots of teeth brushing and that should get him on the right path there too


----------



## Reba0493 (Oct 10, 2013)

We have an apt for Tuesday to get his teeth cleaned. I brush my


----------



## Reba0493 (Oct 10, 2013)

I brush all my dogs teeth every night they get greenies and a water additive for their teeth. I am just worried about his teeth cleaning because his teeth are so bad! That he will come home with no teeth lol


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Reba0493 said:


> I brush all my dogs teeth every night they get greenies and a water additive for their teeth. I am just worried about his teeth cleaning because his teeth are so bad! That he will come home with no teeth lol


Even if a few need extracted I bet he will only feel better! I know dogs with only 8 or 10 teeth that still eat raw chicken wings like they are nothing, don't worry, I am sure he will be fine.

You might want to do some research on greenies though, they are full of calories (even the weight management ones are really just packed full of carbs) and many people regard them as pretty unsafe. I'm not really "up" on all that because one of my dogs has always been allergic to one ingredient in them, but I am sure others will chime in about them.


----------



## Reba0493 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok thank you I will look into that. I use to do the dentasticks but my pitbull shar pei mix alway got really sick when ever I would give her one


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Reba0493 said:


> Ok thank you I will look into that. I use to do the dentasticks but my pitbull shar pei mix alway got really sick when ever I would give her one


I can't imagine dentastix would be any better- but I don't trust anything made by pedigree anyway.


----------



## Reba0493 (Oct 10, 2013)

Are there any chews you use for your Chi's teeth?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss and commend you on saving a shelter dogs life. He is a cutie


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

The fair lady rescues a little prince! What a wonderful story with a happy ending! We all thank you!. He is adorable!:love1:


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

He is so cute, he really does look like a mini cattle dog.
As for healthy chews, avoid anything that has sugars (dentastix are full of them) or carbs. They are just going to encourage plaque to grow. Greenies and rawhide are best avoided because they can cause blockages. If you don't want to feed raw meaty bones there are plenty of alternatives. Bully sticks are a big favourite, any dried animal parts make healthy chews, so chicken feet, tripe sticks, tendons, paddywack etc Antlers are great long lasting chews.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Favorites here are chicken or duck feet. Even my 16 year old hound can chew them easily so that might be good for bad teeth. Chicken necks, bully sticks, trachea etc just go all natural


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome home Spike. Increase his activity and limit food. Weight loss in animals is calorie in calories out just like in humans. My three love shredded carrots as a treat. Carrots are low calorie yet they feel it is a treat! Perfect for weight loss.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Ahhh bless him, so cute. Sorry for your loss


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Yayyyy!!!! Thanks for having such a great heart, he's adorable!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. It's almost like he was waiting to be loved! 

Like the others have said, less food, more walks and the weight will come off! You will have to keep us updated on his progress! He is cute now and will be more handsome when he has she'd those extra pounds!


----------



## Reba0493 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok thanks every one!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your other chi; but kudos for rescuing one and giving it the second chance it needed!! Spike is absolutely gorgeous; love the merle mattern! I have one merle chi, a little lady named Eden Willow who is also blind/deaf due to the "double merle" gene.


----------



## Lilys Mum (Sep 25, 2013)

So sorry for your loss but so glad you've rescued young Spike xx


----------

